# A chopin-esque improvisation of mine.



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I recorded this on my computer last night while feeling very lonely.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

not bad at all


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Very very nice! I should join YouTube just to like that video.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice  I hope you notate it out because there are some wonderful chromatic harmonies that you could add in there to accentuate that melodic idea even more!


----------



## chopinsky (May 20, 2011)

This is a decent Improvised Piece. There is one Chopin Prelude that has similar Character to this piece, but apart from that, I don't really see how this is a chopin-esque improvisation.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

macgeek2005 said:


> I recorded this on my computer last night while feeling very lonely.


Haven't seen you on the forum before possibly you post in different area's than I. I liked your Chanel if I had a YouTube account I'd subscribe.


----------

